# Anyone still fishing?



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Lakes have been awefully quiet this September, more often than most years. Love to shoot birds, but prefer the taste of walleye. 

Fish have been moving shallow with the cool weather, it's getting really, really good.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Lack of fishing pressure doesn't bother me any. Fish are real aggresive, fall fishing is my favorite.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I am excited to get out and do some walleye fishing this weekend. With the back surgery and all I haven't been fishing in over two months. Last fall was the first time I have fished after labor day weekend and it was great. Tight lines.....


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

Whether I like it or not, I'm going to have to go back out and catch some more walleye. I've never been a big fall walleye fisherman because there are so many other things going on, but I had a bad experience last month that left me without a single fillet.

To make a long story short, I catch most of my fish post spawn from 4/15 to 6/1. We eat a few but I try and keep as many fillets as I can for the winter, being catholic and all it's not a bad thing to have some fish on hand. We left for the mountains in mid August for vacation and came home to a freezer that had a door left open. Needless to say, it really stunk in the garage. Every bit of fish and meat was ruined, obviously.

What techniques do you use in the fall as opposed to spring fishing. I strictly drift jig and worm or anchor up on a hot spot. Not a big troller although I have done it successfully. Never have used a slab but I hear that's what guy's around here tend to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Pretty much everything that works for me in the spring,works for me in the fall.We pitch jigs, normally tipped with leeches or minnows; or, we'll use live bait rigs.For some reason no matter the water color or clarity, white jigs are killer in the fall.


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't use white much, but then again I don't fish in the fall. Pink seems to work best for me.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree with BigJ that the spring presentations work in the fall. I will be fishing a shallower lake in MN and plan on using white/glow lindy rigs. I use this same type of set-up in the spring and it worked last fall when I was out. I never realized how great fall fishing can be till I tried it last year when we had a weekend off from waterfowl hunting. The walleyes were aggressive and you can't beat the changing colors and cooler weather.....


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

What's your water temp?? Has the lake turned over yet?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Lakes in MN are just starting to turn. The bigger lakes are in the begining stages and the samller ones are just about done. Things should be getting exciting soon, but for me, you'll see me in a grain field or a corn field with a call in my hand!

Mav...


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

Maverick, I'm the same way. That's why I don't have much fall fishing experience. I tell myself every year that I'm going to go out but end up doing hunny-do's because she knows when the birds show up, I don't get anything else done. My kids are in fall activities too which makes it tough. I still might make a go of it and try to land a few.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

MAV, since when do you fish in MN?? I think you got your seasons messed up again!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I uaually leave the boat in the driveway thinking I will get out again and get it winterized just before christmas beacause I am too busy with the honey dos to build up brownie points for hunting!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Try the river under a dam or in an area of current break. The walleye bite was hot on the James River last weekend, my buddy and I caught 6 in three hours between 16 and 20 inches. The guy next to us landed a 26" fish...gorgeous! Jigs and minnows, they are pigging out on baitfish before the freeze, don't miss out!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I was fishing the red last night. I suck at jigging from shore so I was floating a 1/16 jig under a bobber w/ a minnow. Landed 3 good walleye.

I got real excited when my bobber reversed direction and took off upriver. I closed the bail and set the hook, but it wasn't into a fish. My slack line floating down the river got caught underneath the chin of a beaver! He surface then splashed back under and released himself from my line. For a moment I thought I had a WHOPPER!

The river is very low and current is slow. I'll probably be near one of the dams tonight.


----------

